# Capodanno 2016: eventi e spettacoli. Roma, Milano, Napoli, etc



## admin (14 Dicembre 2015)

Cosa facciamo a Capodanno? La donna da un milione di dollaro che tutti, prima o poi, si sentono fare dai propri amici, dalla propria compagna/o e familiari. Ecco, di seguito, gli eventi, per Capodanno 2016, che si terranno in italia, precisamente nelle grandi città: Roma, Milano, Napoli, Firenze, Torino, Bari, Rimini e altri luoghi.

A Roma, come al solito, si terrà un concerto spettacolo di fine anno (con musica ed intrattenimento) al Circo Massimo. 

A Milano si terrà un concerto spettacolo a Piazza Duomo

A Torino, invece, il Capodanno si festeggerà in Piazza San Carlo

A Napoli, la serata di Capodanno sarà dedicata a Pino Daniele. Ci saranno, tra gli altri, Renzo Arbore, Massimo Ranieri e Nino D'Angelo.

A Rimini ci sarà Luca Carboni in concerto

A Bari, Capodanno con la coppia formata da Gigi D'Alessio e Anna Tatangelo

A Firenze si terranno vari concerti, di vario genere, nelle piazze della città.

A Modena, concerto di Ron. In piazza.


Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli sui vari artisti presenti a Roma e Milano.


----------



## Danielsan (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ron


----------

